# Johannes Ockeghem vs Jacob Obrecht, who wrote the best missa?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

One can draw paralel between these two Ockeghem was born earlier live longer but beside this,both
share same vocal universe are school.

I can mistaken both when they play, the style look similar , the way they sing the franco-flemish school signatue perhaps.

I neglected Obrecht prima masterpiece missa caput, i find Obrecht music less challenging less darring sometime prettier.

But this is an early state of mind observation i could be wrong...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Another one who seems to be cut from the same cloth, as it were, is Alexander Agricola.

(You mean Ockeghem's Miss Caput I suppose.) 

Have you heard Obrecht's M Maria Zart?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I prefer Ockeghem, but this may be simply because I am more familiar with Ockghem, or perhaps he has better served in recordings overall.

As far as who is more "daring," Obrecht seems to be credited a lot for structural issues, that he has a great coherent vision of his works. And the aforementioned Missa Maria Zart is a beast. So maybe it depends how much you are focused on the polyphony during any given movement (Ockeghem) or the overall work (Obrecht).


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Ockeghem is in another league, as his works are very tightly constructed, and for that reason more difficult accessible than either Obrecht's or Agricola's. However this fact tells nothing about the quality of the works.
But the idea of comparing Obrecht and Agricola seems almost obvious.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Posted in the wrong place.


----------

